# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  العلاج بالخلايا الجذعية في أوكرانيا

## فهمي سامر

*VIP Medical tourism in Ukraine 
العلاج بالخلايا الجذعية في أوكرانيا 
نقدم لكم خدمات مميزة و فريدة في مجال السياحة العلاجية في أوكرانيا 
العلاج الطبيعي ، العلاج بالخلايا الجذعية ، العلاج التجميلي ، تكميم المعدة ، برامج مكافحة الشيخوخة .
من أفضل العلاجات بالخلايا الجذعية :
علاج التوحد ، علاج السكري ، علاج الضعف الجنسي ،
علاج التصلب العصبي المتعدد ، مكافحة الشيخوخة ، علاج التصلب الجانبي الضموري ، القلب ، المفاصل ، العيون

للمزيد من الاستفسارات و الحجز يرجى التواصل :
Cell/ WhatsApp, Viber, wechat
380632712222+
*
*
*
*
*
* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-y53AvzWfI*
*

للمزيد من المعلومات يرجى الاتصال بنا: 
380632712222+*

----------

